# asymmetrical/ a-line haircuts



## cammi52 (Apr 10, 2007)

i was thinking of getting an asymmetical a-line cut and was wondering if anyone knew where to find good pictures of hair like that. i want to bring in a picture to show my stylist but can't find any good pics. TIA


----------



## JULIA (Apr 10, 2007)

http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...Y%20hair/ASYM/
http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/alinehairfiles/?

I hope this helped.

Mods, this is simply a suggestion...
Perhaps you could sticky these links?

http://community.livejournal.com/madradhair/profile
http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h184/HAIRWEARfiles/

I think they'd come in handy for those looking for hairstyles/hair colour ideas.


----------



## cammi52 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...Y%20hair/ASYM/
http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/alinehairfiles/?

I hope this helped.

Mods, this is simply a suggestion...
Perhaps you could sticky these links?

http://community.livejournal.com/madradhair/profile
http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h184/HAIRWEARfiles/

I think they'd come in handy for those looking for hairstyles/hair colour ideas._

 
thanks those links really helped!


----------



## JULIA (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm glad I could help!


----------

